#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Kniearthroskopie >

## Krümel1509

Die Kniearthroskopie war am 25.11.2015.
Radiärriss des Innenmeniskus sowie eine degenerative Ruptur des Außenmeniskusvorderhorns. Es erfolgte eine Teilresektion des Innenmeniskus. Des weiteren zeigte sich ein Knorpelschadeb II-III im medialen Kompartiment und retropallär. Im lateralen Kompartiment stellte sich ein Knorpelschaden IV dar, hier erfolgte eine Glättung. Knorpelglättung im lateralen Kompartiment und partieller Synovektomie. 
Vielen Dank für die Übersetzung. :Smiley:

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Krümel, 
Radiärriss (Inneneinriss des Meniskus) sowie ein degenerative Ruptur (Einriss) des Außenmeniskusvorderhorns (Meniskus = zwei Sichelförmige"Scheiben" aus Knorpel. jeweils Innenknie und Aussenknie dabei ist das Vorderhorn im der Kniescheibe und das Hinterhorn im Bereich der Kniekehle. Ja und Pars intremedia ist der Mittelteil des Meniskus jeweils außen oder innen am Schenkel.  
arthrOWL Bünde - Praxisgemeinschaft Dr. med. Robert Fischer & Dr. med. Norbert Beil 
Es erfolgte eine Teilentfernung des Innenmeniskus. Des weiteren zeigte sich ein Knorpelschadeb II-III im medialen Kompartiment (Innenmensikus mittlerer Teil)  und retropallär.(hinter der Kniescheibe). 
Im seitlichen Kompartiment (Aussenmeniskus) stellte sich ein Knorpelschaden IV dar .(Knorpelschaden IV bedeutet da ist kein Knorpel mehr).  hier erfolgte eine Glättung. Knorpelglättung (Schönheits OP)  im lateralen Kompartiment (Aussenmeniskus) und partieller Synovektomie (Abtragung der erkrankten Gelenkinnenhaut).   Meniskus-OP ist nicht immer sinnvoll | NDR.de - Ratgeber - Gesundheit 
Gruss StefanD.

----------


## derMichel

Dem gibt es nichts mehr hinzu zu fügen

----------

